# Pictures of Pearl



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

a few pictures of pearl  these are from today.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OH...........MY...............G...*faints*


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

her first day here


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pearl is stunning!  Are you feeding a kitten food? She looks small in the pics.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

OH
MY
LASDKFLSDF
SO TINY
x_x

*cute overload*


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pearl is itty bitty. My other hedgehog named Hoggle had to have been like 5 times her size when we got him. She doesn't want to eat kitty food plain, so she has a buffet of food all on a plate which consists of: ground up kitten food soaked softened with puppy milk, turkey and rice baby food mixed with a tiny bit of milk, sweet potato with a little milk, ans soft cat food with a tiny bit of milk. she wont eat any plain but with the tiny bit of milk she has been scarfing. i just got her 2 days ago and she wouldn't eat anything but milks but this morning she ate everything and yesterday she did as well.  she is pigging out and pooping and peeing. sorry this reply was slow she is in my other hand right now


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

OH MY GOD. THAT. IS. ADORABLE.

That little face! Those big ears! The prickly quills! So tiny! AAAAAAAH


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you tried Royal Canin BabyCat 34? It's tiny size and high fat content are a hit with most hedgies.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

She's so tiny and cuuuute . Good to hear she's eating now!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't tried that yet. The breeder I got her from sent some cat food which she was completely dis interested in even with the milk, but then I tried the purina kitten chow which is what my hedgehog eats and she ate it up with the milk. I am hoping that she will start trying to eat more hard food within the next few days, if she doesn't i'll give that a try  The story on her is her momma hedgie rejected her and all her other babies, and killed all but her and her brother. SO then she was being fostered by another hedgie momma but she already had 6 babies. She and her brother just didn't get to the food like the others did. But now she is eating TONS and tons  so hopefully the want for milk will wear down over the next few days.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

There should be a limit to how much cuteness can be in one thread. Pearl is precious. She reminds me of Wrigley's Naomi, who was also much smaller than her brother & also loves to be held.
I'm glad she's doing so well.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This has got to be a cute overload record. :shock: I seriously cannot handle it. 

So glad to hear she is eating and doing well! Now, more pictures, immediately!!! :twisted:


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

hahaha yeah every time I see Pearl I feel like what Miss C just said *faint* . I am going to try really hard to get a picture of her yawning. It pretty much is the most awesome thing I've ever seen!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a tiny and beautiful angel!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

She is to adorable! So tiny!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

beehivehedgie said:


> hahaha yeah every time I see Pearl I feel like what Miss C just said *faint* . I am going to try really hard to get a picture of her yawning. It pretty much is the most awesome thing I've ever seen!


QUICK! Next time she yawns - stick your nose real close & see if there is such a thing as baby hedgie breath!! Like puppy breath! Please! I must know what baby hedgie breath smells like!!!


----------

